# Stoned and going postal, waiting on the coppers



## Brink (Dec 12, 2016)

Some bluestone, 6x6 PT, and some steel.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## rocky1 (Dec 12, 2016)

Elevated Parking Garage for Momma's Moped!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## deltatango (Dec 12, 2016)

Looks like a base for a postal delivery box. Vandals might have a hard time knocking that over.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 12, 2016)

Oh goody, a new build, what will it be? Always a mystery.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 12, 2016)

Been some mailbox baseball in your area?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Brink (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Spinartist (Dec 13, 2016)

Really big mailbox base to accept all the LFRB's of wood on his wish list!!


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 13, 2016)

When I was a kid, a friend's house on a curve down the street lost their mailbox about every month from a car hitting it. His dad got tired of replacing it every month & came up with an 8 foot section of telephone pole which he planted 5 feet in the ground.
After the first car hit it the next week the city told him to replace it with a regular wood post or they would fine him heavily.
He came up with a 8 foot piece of laminated gymnastic balancing beam which the city okayed & it never broke again. All he had to do was straighten it up & stomp dirt along the side for support.


----------



## Brink (Dec 13, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Really big mailbox base to accept all the LFRB's of wood on his wish list!!



This one's not for us. I made Da Moma a mailbox two years ago, bent post and purple metal flake.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Brink (Dec 18, 2016)

Post has been painted, steel supports made and installed.


----------



## Brink (Dec 18, 2016)

Here's a trick people forget about, using the jointer to cut rabets.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Dec 18, 2016)

These pieces will wrap that ugly, cracking PT post.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Dec 18, 2016)

Painting the back of the wraps, as well as the post. Ends are all sealed up, too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Dec 18, 2016)

So Brink, why do you have those big spikes in the end of the post?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Dec 18, 2016)

Brink said:


> So Brink, why do you have those big spikes in the end of the post?



Wow, great question.
I need to paint all sides, this way I can turn the post as I paint it, and leave it to dry without messing up the new paint. At the end, I'll remove the spike, fill hole with painters caulk, and paint over it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 18, 2016)

Is that a power tool you're using? A jointer, really????? Why not a rabbet plane? Tony


----------



## Brink (Dec 18, 2016)

Tony said:


> Is that a power tool you're using? A jointer, really????? Why not a rabbet plane? Tony



Don't have one with a fence

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 18, 2016)

Brink said:


> Don't have one with a fence



I've got an extra fence for a 78 somewhere.....


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 18, 2016)

Don't you have a 45?


----------



## Tony (Dec 18, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I've got an extra fence for a 78 somewhere.....





Schroedc said:


> Don't you have a 45?



I think his is a 33-1/3. You know the kids here won't get that one! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Brink (Dec 18, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I've got an extra fence for a 78 somewhere.....



I have a craftsman made by Sargent


----------



## Brink (Dec 18, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Don't you have a 45?



I have two of those.

Sometimes, I do change up how I do things.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 18, 2016)

Brink said:


> I have a craftsman made by Sargent



I've got an extra 78 complete with depth stop and fence on the shelf waiting for a new home...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Dec 20, 2016)

Wrapped the ugly PT post with clear pine.
Post is painted, and the backs of the boards. Nailing them in will allow drainage.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Brink (Jan 7, 2017)

Did I mention copper? I'm sure I did.
This takes me back to my sheet metal days. Making clean crisp holes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Jan 7, 2017)

Other than house numbers, this post is done. On to the next segment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 7, 2017)

Looking good! I have one of those hole punches, forgot all about that, cool tool when you need one! Punches nice clean holes that a drill would otherwise bugger up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 7, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Looking good! I have one of those hole punches, forgot all about that, cool tool when you need one! Punches nice clean holes that a drill would otherwise bugger up.



And driving a nail through it will distort the metal

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 7, 2017)

Cast copper, nickel played, stand off numbers.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 7, 2017)

Looking good brinkster!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Jan 8, 2017)

Gluing panels


----------



## Brink (Jan 8, 2017)

While that dries, grind and sand the sawmarks off some PA bluestone.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 8, 2017)

hmmmmmm?


----------



## Brink (Jan 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 14, 2017)

Dig your tool box brother!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Brink (Jan 14, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Dig your tool box brother!



Thanks. Moma da Brink went out on a quest for dining room chairs, brought this home instead.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Brink (Jan 15, 2017)

I have the majority of the mailbox built. Used box (mailbox?) joints. Strong and sealed up nice. They will be painted and capped with copper. But it's strong.
Also glued up three panels for the roof sections.
PT strips were glued to the bluestone to mount the box. All wood gets sealed with paint before assemble to keep out moisture.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DKMD (Jan 15, 2017)

Looks like it's gonna be a massive mailbox!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jim Beam (Jan 15, 2017)

you must get a LOT of mail.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 15, 2017)

Large Flat Rate Box size!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 15, 2017)

Jim Beam said:


> you must get a LOT of mail.....



I don't. 



rocky1 said:


> Large Flat Rate Box size!



Maybe. Not sure how big they are


----------



## Brink (Jan 21, 2017)

Compound angle cuts are hard... or are they?

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Jan 21, 2017)

White oak paneled door.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Brink (Jan 22, 2017)

Roof is shaped.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Brink (Jan 22, 2017)

White oak arts and crafts style door

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 22, 2017)

Jon, did you draw up plans for this?


----------



## Brink (Jan 22, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Jon, did you draw up plans for this?



Yes, I did

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 22, 2017)

Nice. Thanks....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 22, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Nice. Thanks....



And that is my plans


----------



## Brink (Jan 22, 2017)

Just,like my bed...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 22, 2017)

No measurements before hand? As just as you go...


----------



## Brink (Jan 22, 2017)

I'll have a this tall x this wide x this deep written down. Then fit everything in those dimensions

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 22, 2017)

Is the happy wife to scale?


----------



## Brink (Jan 22, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Is the happy wife to scale?



Pretty close, the tester frame is a little over 7' tall

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 22, 2017)

Another. " I want a glider bench 7'-6" long"

Reactions: Way Cool 8


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 22, 2017)

I remember that bench, very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 22, 2017)

Real men don't need plans, instructions, directions, or recipes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Brink (Jan 27, 2017)

Door is most of the way done. 
First coat of paint is sealing up the box.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Jan 28, 2017)

Door has been stained for fumed look, second coat of paint is drying.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 28, 2017)

Fumed?


----------



## Brink (Jan 28, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Fumed?



Yes

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks great! 

Why not fumed for a dyed look?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 28, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 28, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Why not fumed for a dyed look?



Don't feel like making a tent for ammonia hydroxide science experiment

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 28, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 28, 2017)

Brink said:


> Don't feel like making a tent for ammonia hydroxide science experiment



You can use a Rubbermaid type container for smaller items, but I get where you're coming from.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 29, 2017)

Covering ugly roof

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 29, 2017)

Jon, how did you make the roof? Got any process pix?

I like that too....it looks snazzy...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 29, 2017)

It doesn't look welded/braised ? What are you doing with the seam seam solobeam?


----------



## Brink (Jan 29, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Jon, how did you make the roof? Got any process pix?
> 
> I like that too....it looks snazzy...



Post #49 and 51


----------



## Brink (Jan 29, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> It doesn't look welded/braised ? What are you doing with the seam seam solobeam?



Going to make ridge and hip flashings. They'll add a little depth to it


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm really enjoying this Brink. Thanks

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Brink (Jan 31, 2017)

Got some more done tonight.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Brink (Feb 2, 2017)

Roof is done

Reactions: Way Cool 10


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2017)

Awesuuuuuuuummmmmmmeeeeee!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## DKMD (Feb 2, 2017)

Nicely done! The copper roof is the cat's meow.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm diggin it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Feb 3, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Why not fumed for a dyed look?



And all this time I thought we were going for the stoned look.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2017)

That is too cool Brink, nicely done! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 4, 2017)

Little details. Making sure all nails are even and lined up.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Clay3063 (Feb 4, 2017)

I've seen a lot of different Mail Boxes in my life. None so nice as this. Well done! I love the mix of wood and copper.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 4, 2017)

I'm still waitin to see how he attaches the little red flag!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 4, 2017)

He's gunna have to make a mini flag pole and the postman will have to run it up with some string....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 4, 2017)

Clay3063 said:


> I've seen a lot of different Mail Boxes in my life. None so nice as this. Well done! I love the mix of wood and copper.




I saw a pict of one in Maui a couple months back that was....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 4, 2017)

The postman will prolly want to give you a big hug!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 4, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> I'm still waitin to see how he attaches the little red flag!



So am I!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 5, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> I'm still waitin to see how he attaches the little red flag!





Brink said:


> So am I!

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 5, 2017)

Mailbox is done, and mounted to the bluestone.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Feb 5, 2017)

Sumwun mentioned flag?

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Brink (Feb 10, 2017)

I was asked if this mailbox was approved by postmaster general. That got me thinking. A quick search and I found the USPS requirements for mailboxes. I'm good except for the floor. It cannot be wood, and must be corrugated metal. There's even a spec for the corrugations. 
Make this easy, I borrow and fitted a bottom from an approved mailbox.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1 | Creative 2


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Be sure and check the specs on the flag too! 

Unless the inspector that rides the route with the carrier for annual box inspection is really an ass; as long as it's neat, clean, and well maintained, I really don't think they care. 

Postmaster up there gave me grief about my break away post too... I told her, it was break away!

Had a rash of drunken dipshits running over mailboxes with their pickups for Friday/Saturday night entertainment, about the time I put that one up. I buried a piece of 6" 250 PSI rated PVC pipe. That's gonna seriously tear stuff up if you run into it to begin with, but I filled it with gravel all but about the last 8", wet it and tamped it in good and tight to boot. It would still break away on impact, but you were damn sure gonna know you impacted something before it broke.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Brink (Feb 11, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Be sure and check the specs on the flag too!
> 
> Unless the inspector that rides the route with the carrier for annual box inspection is really an ass; as long as it's neat, clean, and well maintained, I really don't think they care.
> 
> ...



There is a spec on the flags. In nutshell, must not be wood, no sharp or rough edges, no more than 2 lbs to move it. Must be contrasting color, preferably orange, no brown gray or green. 
I figured I have a perfectly approved flag from donor mailbox.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 11, 2017)

Your copper flag is much prettier!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 11, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Your copper flag is much prettier!



Thanks.
But nailing an approved flag on was much easier


----------



## Brink (Feb 11, 2017)

This one is finished!
Here's some details.

The box sits 1/8" above the bluestone to allow water drainage and ventilation


 

Rare earth magnet "grabs" knob hardware. No messy friction latches, here


 

 

Brass belville washers, along with plastic washers supply a little friction to the flag.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Brink (Feb 11, 2017)

And here's the for real flag.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 11, 2017)

That's much better...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 11, 2017)

Gonna need a pretty big bat to do a number on that one!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 11, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Gonna need a pretty big bat to do a number on that one!



For his sake, I really hope nothing like that happens. If that happened to me after I made something like that, I would have to kill the $*%5#+! and cut em up into coyote bait.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Feb 11, 2017)

Go ahead, mess with the mailbox.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 11, 2017)

Not done, gotta see pics of it installed !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Feb 11, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Not done, gotta see pics of it installed !



Tough to dig holes this time of year

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 11, 2017)

i'm waiting for the picture of it after the local idiots have had their way with it.
not wishing anything bad, but some people just can't let others have nice things.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 11, 2017)

Brink said:


> Tough to dig holes this time of year



It's easier to cut em up. The yotes are hungry this time o the year....


----------



## Brink (Feb 11, 2017)

vegas urban lumber said:


> i'm waiting for the picture of it after the local idiots have had their way with it.
> not wishing anything bad, but some people just can't let others have nice things.



In all honesty, a neighbor backed into my mail box and cracked the post a bit. Other than that, nobody has ever messed with any of my stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 11, 2017)

I've never seen copper pop rivets before.... Nice!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 11, 2017)

Sweet! Love it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 12, 2017)

Sooo... the brass bolt stops the flag both in the up & down positions!! 
Da Brink... "Super Genius"!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Feb 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------

